# Learning more and more about graphite drawing.



## JonahSdao (Apr 8, 2014)

I have been working in pencils for a couple months, after spending just over a year painting in oils. I seem to have a knack for it. Here are some pages from my sketchbook.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

I have been drawing for quite a while now and it took me years to knack so you`re very fortunate. Some of the pieces you posted are stronger than others, speaking strictly for myself of course as I always do, and to get better you need to draw every day.
Last time I was back in Canada I opened an account on G-mail to stay in touch with Japan, and I have been spending a lot of time over at Google, joined several art communities and if you think you have a knack, you should mosey on over there, join an art community or two and see what people with a real knack are doing. There are some excellent artists there and in my opinion, to improve you should look at what other folks are doing....taking a class is good for that, feedback from other members of the class can be very useful.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Good stuff! I think working with the contrasts between light and deep darks seem to bring out the best in pencils.


----------



## AmabilisVesania (May 27, 2014)

The second one is by far my favorite. I love the use of light and dark contrast, although I would go in and make the darks just a tad bit darker. Overall though, your style is very different yet still wonderful and captivating. It seems you have a knack for capturing emotion very well.


----------

